#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  perilex

## DJ_Robin

ik kom regelmatig op scholen waar ze alleen perilex aansluitingen hebben.

Nu wil ik hiervoor een verdeler hebben. Ik heb weleens een collega drive-in gezien met een plankje er 3 contactdozen erop maar is dat nu veilig ??? moet je als je van perilex naar een schuko / c-form 220 volt ga moet ik dat dan ook afzekeren ?

wat is perilex precies ? 
2x fase 2x nul 1x aarde ???
3x fase 1x nul 1x aarde ??? 

zijn hiervoor verloopjes te koop ? of kan je dit makkelijk zelf maken ?

Bijvoorbaad dank ,

M.V.G

Pioneer DJ Equipment
if you only want the best !!!!!

----------


## FiëstaLj

In principe is het 3x fase 1x nul 1x aarde...

maar mijn ervaring met perilex is dat je dat nooit zeker weet.... Wordt nogal vaak mee gerommeld namelijk

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## sussudio

Perilex (16A) kan (en mag ???) op 2 manieren aangesloten zijn:
1 x 380 V: 1 nul, 3 fases en 1 x aarde
2 x 220 V: 2 x nul, 2 x fase en 1 x aarde

Helaas hebben diverse installatieburo's er een handje van om Perilex op hun eigen wijze aan te sluiten, dus altijd: meten!!

Er is trouwens ook nog Perilex 25A, waarbij de aardepool vertikaal ipv horizontaal staat.

De enkele keer dat het niet anders kan en wij Perilex moeten gebruiken, dan gebruiken we een verloop van Perilex 16 naar CEE32. Daarachter onze stroomverdeler. Als de Perilex als 380 aangesloten was hebben we dan 3 fases 220 en anders 2 fases.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Perilex is bij mijn weten over de gehele lijn VERBODEN.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## -Aart-

########, sorry ...
net een heel verhaal getikt ... WEG !! (eigen schuld <img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle>)

/ontopic:
In 't kort dan maar ....
Het gaat mis als je een 2 fase Perilex aansluit op een krachtkast. Volgens mij is het toegestaan om die 2 groepen van de zelfde fase af te trekken (in de stoppenkast) Dat betekend dan dat je de nul 2 X kunt overbelasten ... De andere nul is dan immers verbonden met je derde fase op je krachtkast. En wordt dan niet gebruikt !

Tegen 3 fase perilex -&gt; 5p CEE verloopjes bestaat bij mij niet zo'n bezwaar. (zelf een half jaar op gedraaid...)
Let op dat de perilex ook idd op 16 A is gezekerd.

Zet je eisen wat elektra betreft ( " een 32 A CEE binnen 15 Mtr. en een bereikbare stoppenkast " ) in je contract.

Doe voorzichtig !

----------


## sussudio

Perilex verboden?
Waar staat dat Stijntje?
Menig electrisch fornuis wordt standaard met KEMA-gekeurd Perilex materiaal afgeleverd ....

Weet je zeker dat die 2 groepen Perilex van dezelfde fase mogen komen? Dat is dan weer minder. Gelukkig zijn we een 2-fase Perilex nog maar 1 keer tegengekomen. Toen wist ik nog niet eens dat die ook bestond en verbaasden wij ons over die ene uitgevallen groep op onze stroomverdeler  :Smile: 

In je contract kun je rustig CEE32 eisen, maar voor een kleine drive-in raak je dan 80% van je mogelijke locaties kwijt .... geen optie dus.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Gast1401081

ja, daar gaat-ie weer. 


Perilex is een oude vorm die nog steeds mag worden toegepast. Let alleen inderdaad op de keukens, want dast wordt-ie nog al eens toegepast als 2 x 220. Een perilex heeft  (itt de cee-380) wel een verplichte aardlekschakelaar in zijn voedingslijn, dus hier mag je de 16 A gewoon opsplitsen. De 25 A (met dat aardpinnetje net andersom) meot weer wel afgezeken worden. Zie ook  http://www.geluid.nl/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=1954

Van die dingen...Ofneetthan


(BTW: ook afzuigkappen draaien erop, dan geldt-ie als dimmer-multi)

----------


## DJ_Robin

dus als ik het goed begrijp :

je hoeft een 16A perilex niet af te zekeren als je hem opsplitst.

en als ik dus perilex wil gaan gebruiken zal ik 2 verloopjes moeten maken namelijk :

1x : een perilex stekker naar 3x schuko (dus 3x fase)

1x : een perilex stekker naar 2x schuko (2x fase 2x nul)

en ik hoef ze dan niet af te zekeren ?
---------------------------------------------------------------------

ja Aartik heb ook zitten nadenken om zo'n eis te zetten in het contract maar dat vond ik niet zo'n goed idee want van de 7 locaties waar ik zeer regelmatig draai heeft maar 1 locatie een 32A aansluiting en 1 een 16A aansluiting en de rest heeft allemaal perilex.

dus dat is niet een goed idee zoals ook sussudio al zei.

M.V.G

Pioneer DJ Equipment
if you only want the best !!!!!

----------


## John Smits

Kennelijk is er nog een derde variant van perilex, nl eenfasig bedrijf. In veel woonhuizen word door het electiciteitsbedrijf voor koken maar een fase gebruikt. Deze fase word dan 25 ampere afgezekerd. Bij deze waarde hoor je een dikkere draad dan 2,5mm2 te gebruiken en dat wordt opgelost door voor de nul en fasedraden een dubbel stel te gebruiken. Dus tweemaal een blauwe draad en tweemaal een bruine draad. Principieel wordt er dus maar van een lichtnetfase gebruik gemaakt. 
Tussen de twee bruine draden zul je dan ook geen 380 of 400 volt meten , maar 0 volt.
Dit systeem kan dus op andere locaties ook wel toegepast zijn. Hoe de draden precies in de perilex aangesloten zijn weet ik even niet

----------


## martje

Ja en dat is nou het linke van perilex hoe is het nou aangesloten.

maar wij hebben MARTIN mzzl Martje L.J. on the road

----------


## EP Woody

En daar hebbie je Fluke voor. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>[edit]Sorry, Aart, Was nog vroeg <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>[/edit]


Is er iemand die z'n vriendin kan delen?? Ik mis een stukje <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Gr. Erwin

----------


## -Aart-

Flux?? 
Fluke lijkt me  :Smile: 

Zoals ik al zij is er niet zo'n bezwaar tegen een perilex met 3 fasen, afgezekerd op 16 of 25 A. Het is dan gewoon een gekke steker, verder nix aan de hand.
Het gedoe met 25 A over 2 X L en 2 X N (en dat mag je dus volgens mij idd niet ongezekerd opdelen naar shuko!) is echter wel lastig omdat je daar dan een speciaal verloopje voor nodig hebt *hetgeen je dus nooit moet verwarren met je `normale' perilex verloopje!!*
Aangezien je dan gewoon je 3e fase naar N kortsluit of de nul kunt overbelasten.

Als er trouwens perilexen aanwezig zijn (3 fase ...) in een zaal is het volgens mij helemaal niet zo duur om daar eens een 16 A CEE'tje op te (laten) schroeven.
Perilex is, verboden of niet, naar mijn mening kwa veiligheid en stevigheid absoluut ondergeschikt aan het morderne CEE-materiaal. Het veiligheidsargument zou toch belangrijk moeten zijn voor een zaaleigenaar, en zeker voor een school.

----------


## FiëstaLj

Toch denken veel mensen daar niet bij na...

want perilex kom je redelijk veel tegen

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Pulse

Als je in dat soort zalen komt waar perilex de enige krachtstroomvoorziening is kun je nog beter gewoon 3 schuko's van 16A 220v in de gewone stopcontacten steken, wel op verschillende groepen natuurlijk. Want meestal is de hoofdzekering van zo een zaal eerder een probleem dan de groepen apart. Ik ben al in verschillende zalen geweest die als hoofdzekering op de verdeelkast een 30A 380V of een 40A 220V hebben. En dan moet daar dus ook nog de gewone verlichting, koelkasten, enz vanaf.
Dan moet je toch uitkijken of je zit in het donker.

----------


## DJ_Robin

het voordeel van een perilex is volgens mij (zo zit het bij ons thuis ook) dat die een eigen 3 fase zekerings kast heeft dus eigenlijk gewoon een krachtstroom groep is. en je hoeft dan dus niet het hele gebouw rond te gaan wandelen met je schukotje om 3 apparte groepen te vinden. (scheelt ook een hele hoop kabel)

weet iemand ook of er ergens tekeningen te vinden zijn van dergelijke verloopjes ?
en welke dikte moet ik gebruiken ? 2,5mm2 of 4mm2 ? of nog groter ?

M.V.G

Pioneer DJ Equipment
if you only want the best !!!!!

----------


## sussudio

Geen tekeningen, maar zo moeilijk is het niet. Zowel de Perilex als de CEE hebben aanduidingen bij elke pool staan. N=nul, L1 t/m L3=fase en het aardeteken zul je ook wel herkennen.

2,5 mm2 is zat voor 16A.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Joost van Ens

Probeer maar eens 5 x 4mm2 in een perilex te proppen. Succes

Groeten

----------


## FiëstaLj

Natuurlijk wel ff een 3x 16a zekering automaatje ertussen... voor de veiligheid !

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## nicovwijk

> citaat: Natuurlijk wel ff een 3x 16a zekering automaatje ertussen... voor de veiligheid !



Volledig mee eens! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



Da Massols!
Greetz Nicoooow

Nederlands zijn mijn goedste vak!

----------


## Michel van Ginkel

> citaat:
> Ik ben al in verschillende zalen geweest die als hoofdzekering op de verdeelkast een 30A 380V of een 40A 220V hebben.



Vind ik erg knap van deze meneer aangezien er geen zekeringen van 30 of 40 A bestaan.... En een standaard zekering voor 220 en 380 kennen we ook niet volgens mij, dat zal dan 500V moeten zijn???

Bespeur ik hier enig gelul gehalte???


Greetz,



FOX
DFProductions

----------


## Joost van Ens

Kijk aan, hier meteen de reden waarom ik nooit snap waarom iedereen het over een 32A cee heeft. Ja de steker heeft wel die naam, maar de afzekering bedraagt normaliter 25A per fase. het zelfde voor 63A, normaal gesproken op 50A gezekerd. 30 en 40A heb ik ook nog nooit gezien. Wel 10, 16, 20, 25, 35 en 50A plus wat daar dan nog boven komt. Maar dit zijn wel de meest gebruikte voor de gemiddelde drive in/band

groeten

----------


## Pulse

Ik was even wat informatie over perilex aan het opzoeken en ik kwam een paar postings tegen waar mijn 30A en 40A zekeringen op de hoofdverdeelkast als "gelul" werden omschreven.

Waarschijnlijk heb ik hier overheen gekeken vroeger want ik zie dat ik er nooit op geantwoord heb. (is al weer een jaar geleden denk ik)
Toch maar even een reactie schrijven want ik hou niet zo van onterechte commentaar.

Ik had het hier dus over de hoofdverdeelkast in een zaal/huis geplaatst door de electriciteitsmaatschappij.
(zodat de totaalstroom getrokken door alle groepen niet over een bepaalde waarde kan)
En daar staan toch wel degelijk automaten op van bijvoorbeeld 40A 220V (1fasig) of 30A 380V (3 fasig)
Indien men mij niet geloofd wil ik wel vlug even een fototje gaan trekken van onze hoofdverdeelkast thuis  :Smile: 

Groeten,
Dieter, D.D.A. Sound & Light

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat: Kijk aan, hier meteen de reden waarom ik nooit snap waarom iedereen het over een 32A cee heeft. Ja de steker heeft wel die naam, maar de afzekering bedraagt normaliter 25A per fase. het zelfde voor 63A, normaal gesproken op 50A gezekerd. 30 en 40A heb ik ook nog nooit gezien. Wel 10, 16, 20, 25, 35 en 50A plus wat daar dan nog boven komt



Volgens mij moeten jullie eens wat meegaan met de tijd! In het moderne belgie werken we sinds vele jaren al met automaten :-)
En hierin zijn de gangbare waardes:16/20/32/40/63/125 wat dus WEL overeenkomt met CEE16, CEE32, CEE63, CEE125
En ik heb zo het vermoeden dat de termen "zekering" en "automaat" hier wel eens door elkaar gebruikt worden.
Ik heb dus nog nooit op een klus een zekering gezien, altijd zijn de CEE stopkontakten voorzien van een automaat!

----------


## impactdj

Yep, heb thuis nook een 1 fase automaat als hoofdzekering zitten. waarde 40A. Aangelegd door het nutsbedrijf.

Greetz, ImpactDJ

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat: en als ik dus perilex wil gaan gebruiken zal ik 2 verloopjes moeten maken namelijk :
> 
> 1x : een perilex stekker naar 3x schuko (dus 3x fase)
> 
> 1x : een perilex stekker naar 2x schuko (2x fase 2x nul)



nee hoor, je mist gewoon voeding op je derde schocko bij 2 groeps bedrijf..




> citaat:Kennelijk is er nog een derde variant van perilex, nl eenfasig bedrijf. In veel woonhuizen word door het electiciteitsbedrijf voor koken maar een fase gebruikt.



nee hoor, dat is de tweede variant. een kookgroep perilex is ALTIJD enkelfasig, twee x 16 A. per definitie in de NEN1010.

dus perilex : 
of 3 x 220/380, 
of 2x220 en GEEN 380, ivm de veioligheid. Ook dient de automaat of de schakelaar beide groepen tegelijkertijd uit te schakelen, en dubbelpolig, dus 4 contacten te schakelen.

meer is er niet van.

sjonge, een nieuwe site ( klik op mijn profiel enzenzenz)

----------


## PM

Inderdaad, ik heb ook al gemerkt dat er verschillende Perilex-aansluitnormen bestaan.

Maar ook bij de CEE-stekkers zijn er verschillende mogelijkheden ! 

Het is is zelfs wettelijk toegelaten om 3x230 (zonder nul dus) op een 5-polige CEE stekker aan te sluiten ! Daarom heb ik op mijn stroomverdeelkast een vergrendelbare ster-driehoek-schakelaar staan. Levensgevaarlijk voor alle aangesloten apparatuur dus ! Maar blijkbaar laat de norm hier een steekje vallen.

Je weet dus nooit welke aansluitingen je op je volgende job gaat tegenkomen. Een beetje kennis van zaken, en een degelijke multimeter helpen alvast om ellende te voorkomen. Maar uiteindelijk ben je zelf verantwoordelijk voor je apparatuur. Diegenen die als eens pech hebben gehad zullen wel weten waar ik over spreek.


...maar ja, ik kom uit Belgie...

----------


## EST drive in show zwolle

Ik moet eerlijk bekenen dat ik sommige moeilijke termen niet begrijp.

ik heb een 5 potige CEE 380 krachtstroom stekker 32 amp
hier uit wil ik 3 x 220 stekkers uit laten komen van ieders 1 meter lang.

maar nu weet ik niet hoe ik dit moet aansluiten. en om geen problemen te veroorzaken. daarom vraag ik aan jullie duidelijke uitleg.
of een tekening met afbeelding.

wie o wie kan mij helpen...
groeten kor

----------


## DJ_matthias

koop jezelf gewoon snel zo eentje:
Showtec Powersplitter 32 - J&H Licht en Geluid

kost wat, maar dan ben je zeker veilig bezig en is het nog eens netjes afgezekerd ook!

----------


## DJ-Jan

Wij hebben op school ook een perilex probleem..

8 parren gaan aan de zijkant de muur in en komen samen in de vorm van een perilex aansluiting...

Is er ergens iets te koop dat perilex omzet naar shuko snoeren zodat we het op onze showtec lite power 4 kan worden aangesloten?

Mvg,

Jan v/d Linden

----------


## koentjes

dat materiaal om zoiets te maken is allemaal best te koop, maar ik denk dat jullie beter iets kunnen _huren_.....

*.... een gediplomeerd elektricien!*

als je er geen verstand van hebt, ga er dan ook niet aan lopen kloten.
hoe vaak ik al van die gevaarlijke beunprojecten ben tegengekomen van 'mensen die het wel even knutselen' ...
En daarna als ze er niet meer uitkomen, en nog net geen binnenbrand verder... toch maar iemand bellen die het wel kan.

----------


## speakertech

> Wij hebben op school ook een perilex probleem..
> 
> 8 parren gaan aan de zijkant de muur in en komen samen in de vorm van een perilex aansluiting...
> 
> Is er ergens iets te koop dat perilex omzet naar shuko snoeren zodat we het op onze showtec lite power 4 kan worden aangesloten?
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Jan v/d Linden



Leuk, als je een van de stekers verkeerdom steekt, hoop ik dat de zaak voldoende afgezekerd is. Bij een schucko, althans de uitvoering die in Nederland gebruikt wordt, weet je nooit aan welke pen de nul en de fase zit.

Speakertech

----------


## DJ-Jan

Ben zelf zeker niet van plan om er mee te gaan klooien, dat heeft helaas de persoon gedaan die dit heeft aangelegd, je kan met je hand alle draden aanraken en de aarden zitten los (of hoe je dat ook zegt)

Nogmaals, ik ben absoluut niet van plan om er aan te komen, niemand van ons theatergroepje wil het gebruiken en de school zegt dat er geen budget is voor een elektricien...

Ik was dus benieuwd of hiervoor een kant-en-klaar kastje voor is, en niet iets zelfbouw want daar begin ik ook niet aan.
Ik zal kijken ofdat ik er vanavond in iedergeval foto's van het probleem hier op het forum kan zetten

----------


## Gast1401081

> ............. en de school zegt dat er geen budget is voor een elektricien...



&#039;Schoolbesturen beschikken over forse reserves&#039; [Blik op Nieuws.nl - Utrecht] 

jaja... dooie leerlingen zijn goedkoper, want die krijgen geen les meer, maar er wordt wel het hele schooljaar voor betaald..

----------


## DJ-Jan

Mocht het nog niet duidelijk zijn, ik zit op een middelbare school...

Maar goed, hier de foto's van het probleem:







We zouden dus graag een manier vinden om de parren op een DMX dimmer aan te sluiten zonder dat daar een elektricien bij hoeft te komen en zonder dat we zelf hoeven te klooien (wat we dus ook niet van plan zijn..)

Bestaat een standaard kastje wat dus periflex omzet naar shuko?

----------


## laserguy

OMG!

De laatste keer dat ik zoiets gezien heb was in een of ander ontwikkelingsland!!

Meestal zijn scholen toch ZEER begaan met de veiligheid van de leerlingen (zelfs op de hogeschool mochten wij geen spanning aanbrengen voor de schakeling door de laboleerkracht visueel geïnspecteerd was!)!

----------


## MusicXtra

Dit zijn leuke dingen om aan te geven bij de schoolinspectie....
Valt onder de categorie levensgevaarlijk prutswerk. :EEK!:

----------


## DJ-Jan

Dan ben ik blij dat jullie eindelijk het probleem omschrijven, voordat ik hiermee naar een docent ga zou ik graag weten wat ik precies moet zeggen wat hier fout aan is, ik zie zelf wel dat dit niet klopt maar ik moet het goed kunnen onderbouwen..

----------


## djspeakertje

Dat je gewoon met je vingers aan de 220 kan zitten misschien?!

_Je kan met je hand alle draden aanraken!!!!_

Je geeft zelf het antwoord op je vraag al, als ik docent was zou ik alleen om die reden al iets nieuws en fatsoenlijks regelen. Vraag je een eerstejaars om het even aan te sluiten, krijgt 'ie meteen een klap stroom dat hij de rest van z'n leven geen stekker meer aan durft te raken! (als hij het al overleeft :EEK!: )

Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

Wanneer je een kabel een metalen kastje in laat gaan moeten er schroefwartels worden gebruikt om te voorkomen dat isolatie beschadigd op de randen van de doorvoergaten. Daarnaast mis ik een vorm van trekontlasting op de kabel. Verder zijn de randaarde en de nul doorgelust van kastje naar kastje. En het lijkt er ook nog eens op dat het houten kistje op instorten staat.

----------


## DJ-Jan

Houten kistje valt inderdaad uitelkaar...

Ik zal maandag naar een docent stappen en dit uitprinten

----------


## Radar

Hoe geef ik pirilex topic een kick, nu klus ik niet meer zo regelmatig maar dit lijkt op een déjà vu.
Dat dit soort "oostblok" praktijken nog voorkomen in nederland was ik even vergeten, heel nederland weet ondertussen dat de gemidelde Roemeen op een niet nader te noemen
asperge kweekerij de duimschroeven wordt aangedraaid maar de foto's waar DJ-Jan mee durft aan te komen doen mijn schrikken.
Dit zijn brouwsels waar de honden geen brood van lusten.
Bij deze dan ook dringend verzoek aan de docent van DJ-Jan: "Vertel mij dat dit niet waar is en dat deze foto's genomen zijn in het één of ander ontwikkelings land!"

----------


## djspeakertje

> Houten kistje valt inderdaad uitelkaar...
> 
> Ik zal maandag naar een docent stappen en dit uitprinten



 
ik zou eerst printen en dan naar die docent gaan.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Daan

----------


## DJ-Jan

Ik print het bij die docent uit.... :Wink:

----------


## Bart Wilems

Deze pirilex kan je zeker niet gebruiken met het verloopje dat je in jou gedachten had, laat het staan als voeding.


Zover ik kan zien is deze pirlex gebruikt als combinatie voeding, en retour rechtstreeks aan de lampen.

Dus best rechtstreeks een andere lijntje leggen naar de lampen vanaf je dimpack ipv te liggen klooien met die zooi

Bart

----------


## Gast1401081

pirlex, pirilex...
als we de naam niet eens kunnen spellen : BLIJF ER DAN AF>>

- perilex heet het ding. 
En waarschijnljk 3x signaal ( gedimde fase) , één keer 0 (gemeenschappelijk) en dan maar stoer doen...
zie mn bovenstaande reaktie over crematie's van leerlingen.

----------


## renevanh

Een dikke bump in dit Perilex topic, want ik loop ook tegen prutswerk (al dan niet van de bovenste plank) aan.

Binnenkort een benefietconcertje op een sportveld. Stroom moet ik uit de kantine halen, daar zou krachtstroom aanwezig zijn. Vrijdag ben ik even langs geweest. Het is toch in het dorp en ik sta liever niet last-minute voor verrassingen.

De aansluiting zou ergens in de keuken moeten zitten. Niet te vinden natuurlijk.
Even doorgelopen naar de meterkast, en daar inderdaad 4x een rijtje zekeringen voor 3 fasegroepen. Allemaal 25A, dat wordt al krap, maar we verzinnen wel wat. 
Al die groepen waren mooi gelabeld: frituur, grill, koffie en blanco.
Nou, dan weten we in ieder geval waar we ongeveer moeten zoeken en al snel de boel gelocaliseerd: 3x perilex (4de niet gevonden), alleen wel 3x 16A perilex.

Conclusie: Draai eens een openluchtconcert, inclusief licht over een 32A/400V, dat gaat nog wel lukken in mijn geval, maar het zal vol zitten.
Afgezekerd op 25A is dus een uitdaging, maar met een 16A wandcontactdoos wordt het helemaal spannend. Nou knutsel ik met plezier een perilex -> 32A CEE verloopje, maar 25A door een 16A wcd... liever niet.
Wie verzint dat, 16A wcd op een 25A gezekerde groep??????!!!!

Overigens zijn de perilex wcd's wel netjes conform de richtlijnen aangesloten EN gemarkeerd met N, F1, F2 en F3, dat is de meevaller  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Iemand een geniaal idee? Ik heb nog 2 weken om dit op te lossen, het eerste wat ik bedacht is stoppen eruit, schroevendraaier erin en 32A CEE er aan  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicSupport

Beste oplossing:

Huur een flinke agregaat; dat mogen de kosten niet zijn!

---

Over je probleem: Ik denk niet dat de perilex WCD het probleem is bij een belasting die groter is dan 16A of gelijk is aan maximaal 25A. Die contacten kunnen het wel verdragen echter de bedrading erachter zal waarschijnlijk een lekker stukje 5x2,5mm^2 zijn die je flink warm gaat stoken met een dergelijke festival setup. Dan hebben we het nog niet over de spanningsval gehad met een behoorlijke lengte krachtstroomkabel eraan die naar jouw apparatuur loopt.

Goed gekeken of het een 16A WCD is? Wellicht een 25A perilex want die bestaan ook he!  :Cool:

----------


## laserguy

Als ze bij mij aankomen met 3-fasen in de keuken, dan weet ik meestal hoe laat het is en is de kans groot dat ze met een perilex aankomen... Die dingen worden in België vooral in keukens gebruikt (ovens en fornuizen)...

----------


## MarkRombouts

> Iemand een geniaal idee? Ik heb nog 2 weken om dit op te lossen, het eerste wat ik bedacht is stoppen eruit, schroevendraaier erin en 32A CEE er aan



2 kabels trekken vanaf de keuken ! Dan kun je netjes 2 x 3x16A gebruiken en zul je geen problemen ondervinden toch.

----------


## renevanh

Aggregaat en 2x 3x16A trekken zijn allemaal prima oplossingen.

Jullie lezen alleen over één detail heen... 'Benefietconcert'.
Het mag dus allemaal niks kosten en er is dan weer geen budget om spul in te huren. Ik werk met eigen materiaal mee aan dit concert, alleen ga ik uiteraard ook geen kosten maken.

De organisatie is wel nog op zoek naar een aggregaat, maar ze zijn al 3x met ongestabiliseerde 230V/16A aggregaatjes tot 4KW aan komen zetten, dus ik verwacht er niet veel van. 4KW en 22KW is toch een subtiel verschil  :Wink: 

Wat betreft de bedrading: ik gok ook 5x 2,5mmq ja. 
32A is wat aan de hoge kant voor zo'n draadje, maar het is op 25A afgezekerd, dat moet prima kunnen. De afstand is vervolgens zo'n 40m tot de 32A distro op het podium, dat is ook het grootste probleem niet.

----------


## RonaldH

> 2 kabels trekken vanaf de keuken ! Dan kun je netjes 2 x 3x16A gebruiken en zul je geen problemen ondervinden toch.



Dit zou volgens mij de meest "benefiete" oplossing zijn.

Maar ja geen benefiet koffie :Mad: , geen benefiet frites :Mad:  en/of geen benefiet hamburgers :Mad:

----------


## DJordy

en een eventuele extra 16A groepjes? in plaats van krachtstroom?

----------


## swblom

En weet je ook zeker dat ze tijdens het optreden geen friet gaan bakken oid?

----------


## BJD

En het is niet mogelijk om in de meterkast een CEE32 te laten bijplaatsen?

----------


## renevanh

> Dit zou volgens mij de meest "benefiete" oplossing zijn.



 Als ik de kabels in huis zou hebben wel ja  :Wink: 





> en een eventuele extra 16A groepjes? in plaats van krachtstroom?



   Is een eventuele mogelijkheid inderdaad. Het heeft niet mijn voorkeur, maar goed idee.





> En weet je ook zeker dat ze tijdens het optreden geen friet gaan bakken oid?



  Ja, dat is zeker. De kantine van de sportvereniging wordt in het geheel niet gebruikt tijdens dit event.





> En het is niet mogelijk om in de meterkast een CEE32 te laten bijplaatsen?



Nee, daar ga ik in geen geval vanuit. Ik zie de noodzaak vanuit de  eigenaar (sportvereniging) ook niet, die zullen daar niet aan willen  uitgeven. Het event is ook eenmalig, dus het is een wat nutteloze investering. Daarnaast wordt de afstand dan groter (meterkast is verder dan  wcd's vanaf podium gezien) waardoor ik weer kabel zou missen. Dan schroef ik liever de Perilex wcd om naar een 32A CEE en trek ik een extra 16A lijntje. Dat zou het probleem dan ook moeten oplossen.

----------


## BJD

Dan zou ik maar goed uitkijken of het inderdaad 25A perilexen zijn en of de bekabeling 4mm²> is, tenzij je natuurlijk graag de rol van de brandverzekering van de club wil overnemen. Krachtstroom is geen speelgoed.

----------


## renevanh

> Dan zou ik maar goed uitkijken of het inderdaad 25A perilexen zijn en of de bekabeling 4mm²> is.



De perilex is 16A, de zekering is 25A. Dat is het hele prutswerk verhaal  :Wink: 
Volgens de vuistregel 0,1mmq per ampere (die mij geleerd is) moet 25A door 2,5mmq wel goed komen.

----------


## BJD

Echter is de jou geleerde vuistregel een bijzonder mooie versimpeling van de werkelijkheid welke ook nog eens optimistisch is. De maximale stroom die door een draad mag is afhankelijk van het aantal draden in een buis, het isolatiemateriaal van de ader, de omgevingstemperatuur, de isolatie rondom de buis en het materiaal van de geleider (koper of alu). Deze tabellen met correctiefactoren zijn allemaal opgenomen in de NEN1010. Neem nu maar gewoon aan dat 2.5mm² een mooie draaddikte is voor max 16A. Wat nummertjes om op te zoeken: NEN1010-5 / 523, 8.523, en Bijlage CN523.

----------


## renevanh

Dubbelpost

----------


## renevanh

Dank voor de verwijzing naar de NEN1010.

Ik heb er naar gekeken en moet zeggen dat, onder de basisomstandigheden (dus reductiefactor = 1.0) die vuistregel goed klopt tot de 2,5mmq.
Daarna wordt het wat optimistisch ja, maar uitgaande van een normale omgevingstemperatuur (20 graden) ipv de 30 graden waarbij reductiefactor 1.0 telt valt ook dat nog behoorlijk mee. Men komt op 2,5mmq dan uit op 23A.
Dit telt voor buigzame leidingen waar ik vanuit ga in dit geval. PVC of rubber maakt niks uit.

Zoals je weet trek je bij een dergelijke concert toch niet continu 25A over de leidingen (en zo krap deel ik mijn groepen al niet in), dus zou 23A op 2,5mmq in dit geval geen groot probleem zijn. Om binnen de 3x 25A (zo is het tenslotte afgezekerd) te blijven moet ik misschien wat parren schrappen, maar dat is te overzien.
Nou zou het zomaar kunnen dat die leidingen 4mmq zijn, dan is dit probleem al niet eens aanwezig.

Hoe dan ook is het aanschroeven van een 32A CEE geen probleem. De meterkast is op 25A gezekerd en de kabels kunnen, ook in het geval van 2,5mmq prima aan wat ik van plan ben.
Ik denk dat dit ook de meest effectieve oplossing gaat zijn. Dag (of 2) van te voren even langs om dat om te bouwen en klaar.

----------


## Gast1401081

> De perilex is 16A, de zekering is 25A. Dat is het hele prutswerk verhaal 
> Volgens de vuistregel 0,1mmq per ampere (die mij geleerd is) moet 25A door 2,5mmq wel goed komen.



niet doen... 2,5mm² is prima voor de 16A. 
Hierboven is de stroomsterkte voor nominaal stroom keurig uit de doeken gedaan, maar je wilt ook bij kortsluiting graag zeker weten dat de zekering springt. Kortsluitvastheid noemen we dat. En daarom : 16A = 2,5mm² , en 25 A = toch echt 4mm², en op groetere afstanden zelfs 6 mm². 

solly, maar die optie om een 32er wcd in de meterkast te knopen heeft mijn voorkeur, vandaar ga je safe met je eigen bekabeling ( die je dus wel regelmatig ff controleert en test..) verder.

----------


## renevanh

> solly, maar die optie om een 32er wcd in de meterkast te knopen heeft mijn voorkeur



Daar geef ik je gelijk in, maar ik ga niet in een meterkast zitten knoeien. Ander wcd'tje aanzetten durf ik wel aan, maar meterkasten blijf ik lekker vanaf.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Daar geef ik je gelijk in, maar ik ga niet in een meterkast zitten knoeien. Ander wcd'tje aanzetten durf ik wel aan, maar meterkasten blijf ik lekker vanaf.



dat kortsluitvastheid-gedoe heb je wel goed gesnapt? bij een te grote weerstand ( lees te dunne draad) wordt de korstsluitstroom dus beperkt, en gaat de zekering er te laat uit. Vandaar : dikke draden, lage weerstand, en bij een sluiting springt je zekering er meteen uit. En dan gaat de overstroom-draaddikte volgens bovenstaande tabellen net niet op, sterker, dan komen er andere tabellen naast te liggen. Met oa de lengte van je kabel erin verwerkt.

----------


## renevanh

> dat kortsluitvastheid-gedoe heb je wel goed gesnapt?



Dat begreep ik ja.

Ik blijf hopen op een aggregaat, anders blijft het een interessante uitdaging...

----------


## MusicSupport

Dan maar een verloopje klussen van Perilex 16A naar 32A CEE, vervolgens naar je distro en daar niet meer dan 3x 16A afgezekerde groepjes tappen en dan blijf je netjes binnen de 16A die de bekabeling mag hebben en draait je set waarschijnlijk ook wel... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## renevanh

> Dan maar een verloopje klussen van Perilex 16A naar 32A CEE, vervolgens naar je distro en daar niet meer dan 3x 16A afgezekerde groepjes tappen en dan blijf je netjes binnen de 16A die de bekabeling mag hebben en draait je set waarschijnlijk ook wel...



Yup, maar dan wordt het wel donker op het podium...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Whitefarmer

Als je dit tijdig aangeeft bij de organisatie is er vaak toch wel wat budget om sommige dingen op te lossen.....

Deel het probleem, zoek samen de (beste) oplossing!

----------


## renevanh

> Als je dit tijdig aangeeft bij de organisatie is er vaak toch wel wat budget om sommige dingen op te lossen.....
> 
> Deel het probleem, zoek samen de (beste) oplossing!




Uiteraard is dit al met de organisatie besproken en wordt er aan gewerkt.
De kern van het probleem is het concept: een gratis benefiet zonder geld.
Tijd voor creativiteit dus, maar wel op een veilige manier, ook in de zin van veilig voor mijn imago en de professionaliteit die ik wil uitstralen.

----------


## Whitefarmer

Laat de organisatie een (materiaal)sponsor vinden onder de installatietechniekers.....
Deze sponsoren dan een 32 A WCD in de meterkast   :Wink: !

Vind de beheerder van de kantine vast niet erg.

----------

